# Unfiltered Nano?



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry for the ignorance, but ... why would they not allow a filter? Noise issues?

I think you should throw on a filter anyways and see if they even notice. The azoo palm filters are $6 and run silent, I doubt they would restrict it if it were silent!
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but ... why would they not allow a filter? Noise issues?


I don't think it's the noise. It's that they don't really look that good. The office must look "perfect" at the end of the day. Maybe I could hide a small canister filter under the desk or behind my computer monitor or make one in a decorative container... Hmm...


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

How does a fish tank not look perfect??I think you could have a small internal filter, and make the wiring extra neat.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

You should be fine with no filter. I have a 2.5 gallon with two male endlers, 30 small cherry shrimp, and no filter or heater. The only equipment the tank has is a 20w scew in CF bulb. I change the water about once every two weeks or when I think about it. I would recommend more plants if you go without a filter, mine is stuffed full.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

yoink said:


> You should be fine with no filter. I have a 2.5 gallon with two male endlers, 30 small cherry shrimp, and no filter or heater. The only equipment the tank has is a 20w scew in CF bulb. I change the water about once every two weeks or when I think about it. I would recommend more plants if you go without a filter, mine is stuffed full.


Is the profile photo the most recent? Or do you have another? I'm curious how "stuffed full" it is.


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Just because it is how I am..... set up a 55 gal with no filter. When there are objections let the 'powers that be' see the azoo. I am pretty sure they will give the ok.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

theinjected1 said:


> Just because it is how I am..... set up a 55 gal with no filter. When there are objections let the 'powers that be' see the azoo. I am pretty sure they will give the ok.


Yes, but a 55 gal is OBVIOUSLY a fish tank. The 2.5 is more easily disguised as a betta bowl


----------



## theinjected1 (Mar 8, 2007)

define bowl. shape or size. STICK IT TO THE MAN!


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

theinjected1- I think cjyhc4 was talking about size. 

cjyhc4- If you show them the sleak look of the azoo palm filter then you may get away with it. From reading other sites I believe its a quiet filter. IMO it should be on every nano just for appearance.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

cjyhc4 said:


> Is the profile photo the most recent? Or do you have another? I'm curious how "stuffed full" it is.


It looks nothing like that anymore, it was the only pic I had of the tank to put into the profile. I'll try to get a current picture tomorrow. Stuffed full to me means there is no more room for plants. I might be able to sqeeze something into the foreground, but it is pretty full as it is.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

James From Cali said:


> cjyhc4- If you show them the sleak look of the azoo palm filter then you may get away with it. From reading other sites I believe its a quiet filter. IMO it should be on every nano just for appearance.


I have a black Red Sea Nano that I could use if need be. Suggestions for an intake pre-filter/sponge/covering? I typically use quilt batting, but it's white and ends up looking really nasty after a week or so.

Also, any suggestions for keeping my floating plant floating? The only tanks I ever manage to keep floating plants in are unfiltered (and uninhabited, except for snails).


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

yoink said:


> It looks nothing like that anymore, it was the only pic I had of the tank to put into the profile. I'll try to get a current picture tomorrow. Stuffed full to me means there is no more room for plants. I might be able to sqeeze something into the foreground, but it is pretty full as it is.


Look forward to seeing your tank

I had a few extra stems of Bacopa australis and Rotala rotundifolia that I added, as well as a couple tiny E. somethings (possibly Echinodorus parviflorus) and Dwarf Sags. I'm going to give them a few days to settle in and decide where to go from there. The Wolfiella sure has taken off.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Id say go with the small internal filter and run the cord neatly along the corner or use the internal filter maybe two days a week and take it out and store it in your desk at the end of the day.


----------



## Ken (Jul 27, 2003)

You should be fine without a filter. I'm trying my 2.5 on weekly 25% water changes. Its doing fine with some rotala rotundifolia, blyxa japonica, and java moss and a trio of Rasbora Hets. Eventually the fish are going into my 5.5 and the 2.5 will be shrimp only. I'm using 18W CF (CurrentUSA), and dosing Excel and Flourish. 

I have a planted betta bowl (~96 oz) at my office. Our rules are we cannot have anything we plug in. The moss and fern seem to be doing alright with ~20% water changes 2x weekly.


----------



## cjyhc4 (Dec 18, 2006)

*yoink* - got a pic for me yet?

*ken* - thanks for the reassurance


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

yeh i think they dont want any equipment "wasting there electricity"
it should be fine with regular water changes, stuff it full of stems


----------

